# EC / ECA stack and Calories



## xPaPix (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi guys... Simple question really, trying to lose weight and taking EC stack, I'm at 1500-1700 cals a day, low carb (3 weetabix in morning) and protein, vegetables and few table spoons on natural peanut butter throughout the day.. Is it worth me cutting my cals even lower then that? Weight Training 2 days on 1 day off, low impact cardio two times a day 45mins each for 6 days a week..

I am losing weight but its very slow, strength is still good at gym, been doing the same plan for 2-3 months now.

Thanks!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

What are your stats.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

X2 on stat, 1500 cals is very low no mind going lower imo


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

yeah for me biggest mistake when cutting is going to low...


----------



## xPaPix (Oct 19, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> X2 on stat, 1500 cals is very low no mind going lower imo





BigrR said:


> What are your stats.





griffo13 said:


> yeah for me biggest mistake when cutting is going to low...


Hi guys

Well I'm 6"2 tall, 138kg, 29years old, body fat no idea, I'm fat that's all I know loool..


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

xPaPix said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Well I'm 6"2 tall, 138kg, 29years old, body fat no idea, I'm fat that's all I know loool..


F*ck me mate, i cut on more food that that and i am nearly half your weight.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

xPaPix said:


> Hi guys... Simple question really, trying to lose weight and taking EC stack, I'm at 1500-1700 cals a day, low carb (3 weetabix in morning) and protein, vegetables and few table spoons on natural peanut butter throughout the day.. Is it worth me cutting my cals even lower then that? Weight Training 2 days on 1 day off, low impact cardio two times a day 45mins each for 6 days a week..
> 
> I am losing weight but its very slow, strength is still good at gym, been doing the same plan for 2-3 months now.
> 
> Thanks!


mate it takes time..... you didnt get fat in 2-3 months did you?

PSCARB, one of the moderators on here has been dieting for 44 weeks for his show... looks amazing.. but dude... 44 weeks..


----------



## xPaPix (Oct 19, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> F*ck me mate, i cut on more food that that and i am nearly half your weight.


Loool so my cals are too low? What would you recommend mate?


----------



## xPaPix (Oct 19, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> mate it takes time..... you didnt get fat in 2-3 months did you?
> 
> PSCARB, one of the moderators on here has been dieting for 44 weeks for his show... looks amazing.. but dude... 44 weeks..


I totally understand what you saying mate, It obviously ain't been put over night so it ain't gonna come off over night, but I think you guys misunderstood my question.. I'm saying since I'm on EC stack is it worth me starving myself? Or is it stupid idea and just stick in there and lose the weight slow? Btw I'm throwing clen and ketotefin in there every weeks too.. But I try not doing clen for too long coz I hate the way it makes me feel..


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

xPaPix said:


> I totally understand what you saying mate, It obviously ain't been put over night so it ain't gonna come off over night, but I think you guys misunderstood my question.. I'm saying since I'm on EC stack is it worth me starving myself? Or is it stupid idea and just stick in there and lose the weight slow? Btw I'm throwing clen and ketotefin in there every weeks too.. But I try not doing clen for too long coz I hate the way it makes me feel..


ECA stack will help with fat loss, adding T3 will help, and adding DNP will help; point is to be lower calorie than normal, but, not starve yourself. If you take AAS, even a small amount, you preserve your muscle mass and lose more fat..


----------



## xPaPix (Oct 19, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> ECA stack will help with fat loss, adding T3 will help, and adding DNP will help; point is to be lower calorie than normal, but, not starve yourself. If you take AAS, even a small amount, you preserve your muscle mass and lose more fat..


Great advice big man. I was thinking about T3 so probably will throw some in soon.. what AAS would you recommend? Anavar? Iv done Winstrol and it destroys my joints..


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

What are T3's?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

BigrR said:


> What are T3's?


Synthetic Thryoid Hormones


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

xPaPix said:


> Great advice big man. I was thinking about T3 so probably will throw some in soon.. what AAS would you recommend? Anavar? Iv done Winstrol and it destroys my joints..


winstrol is good, but if you found it hurt your joints, then yes, anavar is fine, or tbol is a good choice too. Basically any steroid at a low dose will preserve your muscle, so you burn more fat and not lose any muscle mass.

what you need is constant blood levels, so as all those have an 8 hour half life, if you want to do 50mg/day anavar, you take 50mg at 8am, 25mg at 4pm and at 12pm. This is why injectables are good, as you always have a constant level, but I get not everyone is comfortable with a shot.



BigrR said:


> What are T3's?


T3 is the active thryoid hormone. Taking more increases your metabolism.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

I see, thanks guys. Are they legal/safe to use?


----------



## xPaPix (Oct 19, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> winstrol is good, but if you found it hurt your joints, then yes, anavar is fine, or tbol is a good choice too. Basically any steroid at a low dose will preserve your muscle, so you burn more fat and not lose any muscle mass.
> 
> what you need is constant blood levels, so as all those have an 8 hour half life, if you want to do 50mg/day anavar, you take 50mg at 8am, 25mg at 4pm and at 12pm. This is why injectables are good, as you always have a constant level, but I get not everyone is comfortable with a shot.
> 
> T3 is the active thryoid hormone. Taking more increases your metabolism.


Great info mate, thanks.. But is anavar ok to take as a solo? Or do I HAVE TO take test or somthing with it? I was thinking of anavar and pro chem one rip?


----------



## 4everheather (Oct 30, 2012)

How many times a day and at what strength dose is your eph/caff stack guy?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

xPaPix said:


> Great info mate, thanks.. But is anavar ok to take as a solo? Or do I HAVE TO take test or somthing with it? I was thinking of anavar and pro chem one rip?


anabolics for men are a compromise (so much easier/better with women and AAS) as you take any weak androgen/high anabolic like anavar, or winny you will prob need proviron or test with it to maintain sex drive; you will need PCT either way, so may as well take test or one rip etc.



4everheather said:


> How many times a day and at what strength dose is your eph/caff stack guy?


the studies say 60mg ephedrine/day for weight loss effect, taken 3x day, 4 hours apart, from the early part of the day (so you can 'sleep at night)

You want ECA in the ratio of 1:10:4 or 1:10:3 either is acceptable.

so if you have 20mg eph, you need 200mg caffeine, and either 60 or 80mg caffeine. You take this combo 3x day; reason for the 4 hours apart? thats the half life of Eph.


----------



## 4everheather (Oct 30, 2012)

Yep, I'd agree with eph/caff stack dosing. Personally, i don't think Aspirin is needed.


----------



## xPaPix (Oct 19, 2012)

4everheather said:


> Yep, I'd agree with eph/caff stack dosing. Personally, i don't think Aspirin is needed.


Yeah, I've dumped the aspirin too, I heard its not worth the risks, EC stack is good enough..



ausbuilt said:


> anabolics for men are a compromise (so much easier/better with women and AAS) as you take any weak androgen/high anabolic like anavar, or winny you will prob need proviron or test with it to maintain sex drive; you will need PCT either way, so may as well take test or one rip etc.
> 
> the studies say 60mg ephedrine/day for weight loss effect, taken 3x day, 4 hours apart, from the early part of the day (so you can 'sleep at night)
> 
> ...


Thanks dude! Think Ima do var with one rip then. 12 weeks should be good..


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i dont rate ephs for weight loss at all in the long run. still got to cycle it and you soon become resilliant to it. it fcks your appetite up and that aint good, all i see it being beneficial for is an energy boost to work of them extra cals on the treadmill and it certainly wakes you up in a morning lol


----------



## xPaPix (Oct 19, 2012)

vetran said:


> i dont rate ephs for weight loss at all in the long run. still got to cycle it and you soon become resilliant to it. it fcks your appetite up and that aint good, all i see it being beneficial for is an energy boost to work of them extra cals on the treadmill and it certainly wakes you up in a morning lol


Lol I agree mate, but I take ketotefin every 2weeks to clean up my beta receptors. What would you recommend for fat loss then? Clen? Dnp? I heard dnp will kill you as soon as you open the bottle lol, only joking but ye heard its some dangerous sht..


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Ive lost 3 Stone since March and put muscle on.. Using Winstrol at 40mg/ed with EPH+25 which is a pre-made ECA stack, contains 30mg epherdrine, 120mg of caffine, 30mg asprin, 80mg narnegin each capsule..

Ive tried Epherdrine alone, Ive tried Epherdrine and Caff together.. the best result 'I' had was from EPH+25.. was easy for me to get hold of and its cheap but not sure for anywhere else..

Have a read into it.. get some good information too that can sway you into using this instead of the Ephedrine and Caff alone..

Good Luck


----------



## xPaPix (Oct 19, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> Ive lost 3 Stone since March and put muscle on.. Using Winstrol at 40mg/ed with EPH+25 which is a pre-made ECA stack, contains 30mg epherdrine, 120mg of caffine, 30mg asprin, 80mg narnegin each capsule..
> 
> Ive tried Epherdrine alone, Ive tried Epherdrine and Caff together.. the best result 'I' had was from EPH+25.. was easy for me to get hold of and its cheap but not sure for anywhere else..
> 
> ...


Thank for the info mate, I've used EPH+25 years back and it was good (the one with the red cap n clear bottle), but I've heard they stopped using real ephedrine in it so I orderd my ephedrine from Canada where it's pharma grade and legal to buy over the counter. Now do you think it works better for you since it's got asprin in it or what? I'm still not convinced how asprin helps.


----------



## xPaPix (Oct 19, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> anabolics for men are a compromise (so much easier/better with women and AAS) as you take any weak androgen/high anabolic like anavar, or winny you will prob need proviron or test with it to maintain sex drive; you will need PCT either way, so may as well take test or one rip etc.
> 
> the studies say 60mg ephedrine/day for weight loss effect, taken 3x day, 4 hours apart, from the early part of the day (so you can 'sleep at night)
> 
> ...


Hey dude, sorry to massage you out of nowhere but couldn't find any other way to contact you, anyways hope you don't mind need some advice real quick.

Basically im doing a cycle of anavar/proviron/t3/ec, I'm fallowing your two days on two days off protocol on the t3 as I read it on another thread you posted, two days on 100mcg(ug) and on the two days off I'm doing EC stack....

Now here is my problem, I've been on this cycle for a week and it seems that my temp is dropping from my basal temp (36.3c) and I was wondering what I should do if I chose to carry on running it through my anavar/proviron cycle. Do I keep going at two days on two days off at 100mcg? do I up dosage? or do I just run t3 every day as I'm already shut/shutting down?

Any input would be hugely appreciated mate. thanks in advance!


----------

